# Cayo Boatworks / Cayo 173



## Net 30

Very cool how you incorporated your hatch lids into the deck mold.

Best of luck on the new venture!


----------



## el9surf

Congrats, been watching this one for a while! Looking forward to some build threads.


----------



## Cayo

Demo skiff before poling platform. Demos start 2/28/15 give us a ring if you'd like to see the new Cayo 173. 727-698-6260


----------



## camp

You boat guys in Florida are too much....fun! Good luck. Your craftsmanship on the mold is beautiful. Best of luck.


----------



## Tarpon_Fever

Great looking skiff, do you have any weight/draft info yet?


----------



## jsnipes

Neat looking boat. So many choices these days ahhhhhhh


----------



## tauberc12

Update?


----------



## Sandalous

> Update?


I have had the first production hull for a few weeks now and am almost done rigging it. I put it in the water for the first time this Monday. The customer service, finish, quality and performance that I have encountered so far has totally exceeded my expectations. Very happy with the boat.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Looks pretty NICE! Keep us posted with pics. Thanks!


----------



## Cayo

Just a little bit of skiff porn for everyone. Here's a two tone Cayo Green with cream nonskid deck and Cayo green hull. 30hp Suzuki tiller. Packages similar to this with a 25HP tiller and a clean molded finished cockpit liner starting at $15,895.00 (boat, motor and trailer). We also have a non molded cockpit version starting at $13,995.00.


----------



## Godzuki86

that thing is gorgeous!! What do the inside of the hatches look like?

Andy


----------



## jsnipes

Have you built one yet with a side or center console?

That last one really looks fabulous.


----------



## Cayo

Another Cayo 173 that left the shop recently. Sky blue hull, ice blue deck, black powder coat on platforms, full LED package in cockpit and inside buckets, switch panel and battery switch inside rear hatch, custom Marine Mat on platforms and reel pads. Came out sooo nice. We compare our construction, hardware and most importantly our fit and finish to any other big name skiff company on the market while keeping our prices affordable. Feel free to come by to see for yourself anytime. Hull prices starting at $8800 and full boat, motor and trailer packages starting at $15,500.00!! Call anytime 727-698-6260 and enjoy the skiff porn. 

JB


----------



## CLD0484

Wow! I love this boat! from the sprayrails to the storage and finish. Hows the ride? and How would a 20hp 4 stroke push it?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Looks like a 20" shaft is needed?


----------

